# Any suggestions about explaining neutering to the kids??



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

My girls ages 8 and 5 really don't know about the birds and the bees,but the 8 year old is becoming a bit more inqusitive.
Duncan will be going in for his neutering once the girls start school in about 3 weeks,this way he can rest while they are out of the house.
Hubby thinks we should just tell him he had to had an operation,that the vet found something and had to remove it.But knowing my 8 year old she'll start to worry that something is wrong with Duncan and then that will escalate to OMG!! his is going to die??!????
Anyone here have kids that are very curious and have a dog spayed/neutered?????
Any ideas????
Dot


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JMO, but I would tell them the truth. It's never too soon to begin talking about these things and the dog is giving you the perfect opportunity to open lines of communication. Children are able to learn about these things easily and without much embarassment when you begin young.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*We've had this conversation*

and I can't remember why but my kids are 8,6,almost 5...

Oh I remember we were at the vet's and she was talking about him getting neutered, one of the kids asked...and the vet said 'i can't wait to hear this'. LOL.

I think I said since Winston is not married, they give him a surgery so he can't have kids or something to the effect....I then panicked thinking they were going to ask 'how do you have kids when you're married?' etc. but that was good enough for them. LOL.

It did get me thinking that it's probably time at least for the 8 year old to start learning some of it so I"ve been researching age appropriate and my belief appropriate material. It's HARD to figure out! LOL.
Trish


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What's funny is, when I sat down to talk to my boys about it when they were around 8...they already KNEW! LOL. Darnit. I wish I would've gotten to them sooner before their peers told them.

Kids are exposed to so much on TV, and even "harmless" channels, that it is hard to keep this knowledge away from them.

Kara


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

I just told my 4-year old that Frosty was going to have a surgery so that he wouldn't be able to have babies. No use in beating around the bush- just be honest.


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

When we neutered and spayed our cats 2 years ago my kids were 6 and 4. I just explained that it was so they couldn't have kittens. When they said they wanted kittens I told them about all of the animals that needed homes because there were too many being born without homes to go to. I also explained that the animals have a better chance of having healthier lives if they have the surgeries.

My kids are now 8 & 6 and have asked if Baloo will be neutered. I said yes and it is in the contract I signed as well. They wanted to know why again so I showed them the animal shelter website for Ventura County and read how many animals have died there and then showed them how many were waiting for homes in the Los Angeles county shelters. They recently experienced our older cat being put to sleep so they understand how animals are put down, but I explained that Gillie was sick and the animals in the shelter most of the time get put down because it is over crowded.

I remember explaining that the shelter people weren't bad, it was just something they had to do to give the other animals constantly coming in chances as well, that is why it is important for people to neuter their pets so there hopefully will be less animals that end up in the shelter.

I just asked my son (8) why animals are neutered and he said "so puppies or kittens don't end up in the shelter and get killed."

My 6 year old said "so they don't have puppies and kittens all over and they might get stepped on."

As for knowing the birds and the bees, my kids know about "mating" from animal planet etc. I don't think they know about the private parts being used for "mating"  but they do understand that females have eggs and males have sperm. They did watch their silk moths mate and mate and mate recently, so as far as I know, they probably think you put your tushes together! 

I am sure your kids will understand about the neutering. I would just tell them the truth, but you probably don't have to go into all the detail like I did. 

Dixie


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree - it is best to be honest but do not give them too much information .. Just answer the basic questions .
I got myself into an embarassing situation by sharing a little too much clinical information -I can still remember my son telling everyone in the waiting room why I was there with a urine sample ..
I would just say that doggies have to have this little operation and but he will be fine but he will have a sore tummy or whatever for a few days .
Keep calm and low key - no extreme anxiety or hysteria . ..

You might want to talk about too many doggies and kitties in the world and how this is the responsible thing to do .. Not enough people to adopt them all .. 
You say your daughter is 8 that is when I went to camp and I was in for a rude awakening .. I learned a lot that year and I thought I knew it all because my Dad was a Doctor .. Boy was I wrong .! I went into shock !!
Kids are even more sophisticated and knowleagble today ..
I tried to be honest with my son and answered what ever questions he had .
In the end when I thought the time was right he got all the information from reading the book Ourbodies Ourselves which I encouraged him to read as we had a copy in the house .
I said if you have questions I am here to answer them but he never asked .. I knew the bookwas pretty complete and I am sure it is even better today ..


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

My girlfriends always remind me of one of my "quick" thinking silly answers I gave our little ones about somthing similar!!

One day we were all together and there was some serious humping going on with some large dogs - and I do mean serious.....so the kids asked me what they were doing and wanted an answer rigth then and there....

don't know exactly where it came from - but I quickly responded .....*the top dog is trying to get fleas off the other!!!*

One of my friends spit out her drink (the nose thing and all) and the kids just said...Oh OK - and went back to playing!!!! ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Catherine , thanks for a great laugh! That was not only hilarious, but extremely resourceful of you!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd tell them that he's having an operation so that he won't have puppies, with whatever level of additional detail your kids are ready for. My 7 year old knows that when a dog is neutered his testicles are removed. She has already checked out Nico's testicles, too - knows just where they're located and has tried to check to make sure they're both there. Lovely. None of this information came from me, so I'm not quite sure where she acquired this wealth of knowledge.


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL Catherine! That is golden! It reminds me of a story a mom at school shared. She said that every time they go to the Santa Barbara Zoo the turtles are going at it. One time her daughter said "oh look the big one is giving the little one a piggy back ride!" 

Dixie


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

ound: ound: ound: ound:


----------

